# The things you forget to pack



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Oh Lordy,

This our first little trip since our big trip and I tried to make a list of everything we should have in the van by visualising the contents of each cupboard.

So we find we are in Essex now, on our way to the East Anglian coast, without our camping table and chairs. My excuse is that they were NOT in a cupboard. Due to the limited space in our van we always had those on the floor at the back.

What major items have you failed to pack?

Lesley


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Gave the van a good clean out before our Highland break. Everything repacked. Off we go.

We left behind the most important thing we could.

Can opener!!! Not a problem? Wild camping in the North of Scotland. Yes it was.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

hahaha

We left our euro's behind!

We had some left over from the last trip, and then we took a few more out from the bank, they were at home sitting in the 'pot'. My other half thought I had picked them up, I thought she had picked them up.

Got to Dover.... doh!


w


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Can opener is on the list. We don't have one with us though. Husband thought the bottle opener was also a can opener. Oh well, we'll live on liquids then! Poor dog though - we'll have to source ring pull cans for him.

Lesley


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

A wire coathanger.

The times we have needed to hook something up or fish something out. 

Ray.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

raynipper said:


> A wire coathanger.


Ah yes, after a year without one, we made sure we put one in the van!

Lesley


----------



## Jefffromtarn (Jan 6, 2008)

*leaving things behind*

hi lesleykh set off last jan on our way to spain for 3 months from yorks , got to M25 "did you put the new tax disc in " says I " no didntyou"says she"{whoops}.we had to stay at benicarlo for a month till the post caught up with us, ah well the first signs are a warning jefffromtarn


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Lesleykh said:


> Due to the limited space in our van we always had those on the floor at the back. Lesley


Hi Lesley

I'm in "_boring old fart_" mode now, but I presume your tables and chairs don't usually travel loose on the floor of the central aisle. :?

If you hit something at any speed they wouldn't half hurt as they clobbered you in the back of the neck!! 8O 8O

Dave


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Once forgot a child asleep in a car seat on front doorstep got about 5 miles down the road and other one said " where's Simon?". Still asleep on front doorstep!

Also years ago my parents not only left front door unlocked but wide open. Still wide open when they got home and no burglars had visited either.


Greenie


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Got to France once before realising we'd forgotten the bedding! 

Had to go straight to the nearest Hypermarket and buy some.

More recently it always seems to be the stupid bits of wire needed for connecting and/or charging mobile phones, laptops etc.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Only thing we forgot was the USB charging cable for Sophie's camera. It was a special Samsung lead which we found at a store in Denmark... for £43!! I knew we should have bought a camera that took AA batteries.

We got it forwarded on to a very helpful camp-site in Sweden which also didn't require the 'Scandinavian Camping Card - result!


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

I've made a check list with excell. I print out a copy before each trip and use it.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh. I have a bag of chargers picked up at boot sales for buttons. Trouble is they keep changing.

Ray.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

jhelm said:


> I've made a check list with excell. I print out a copy before each trip and use it.


I bet it's not a patch on our Grizzly's. 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-603736.html#603736

And that's the edited version with all the non-essentials left off!! :wink: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi,

We have just got back from Hamble, we forgot the knives and forks (they had been used when we had a lot of visitors recently). 

We had to go into Southampton and buy a complete new set of cutlery.


Cheers
C & S


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

CatherineandSteve said:


> We have just got back from Hamble, we forgot the knives and forks (they had been used when we had a lot of visitors recently).
> We had to go into Southampton and buy a complete new set of cutlery.
> Cheers
> C & S


Any guesses what the next raffle prizes might include? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> jhelm said:
> 
> 
> > I've made a check list with excell. I print out a copy before each trip and use it.
> ...


No my list is totally different. I don't include the things that are generally left in the camper. It's also more detailed as far as food and such goes. It's a shopping list for food, and a list of things that go back and forth.

If anyone wants a copy send me a pm or email. It can easily be edited in excell. I am going to review the Grizzly list and see what I need to add.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

jhelm said:


> If anyone wants a copy send me a pm or email. It can easily be edited in excell. I am going to review the Grizzly list and see what I need to add.


Hi

Send me a copy if you like (when you are sure it's complete) and I'll add it to the Members Motorhoming Guides.

Can't have too much of a good thing, and I'm sure members would appreciate another point of view.

Dave


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

At the risk of over analysing I find there are four categories.

The things that are 'always' in the van Just need to check them after any major work or layup.

The things that are 'always' in the van but are consumable. They need a check more or less before every trip.

The optional items. They need a decision before any trip.

Clothes. 

In my little trip log book I keep a list of things we forgotten, its quite long given the log book only started on 1st Jan this year - amongst them

Little trip log book 

My waterproof and gloves, in February

OS maps


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I forgot to bring my bike on my last little trip. Had planned to use it too.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Big head here says Nothing. Everything that is used in MH is left in it.



But today I did a 100 mile round trip to a customers twice.  
Reason. I forgot to put the stock in my van.  

Dave p


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I spent the last 3 years or so trying to devise a detailed and useful list, taking account of different kinds of trips and the sort of categories that Frank identified. Eventually the list that works for me is simple and is based largely on broad categories of things. 

Here it is. The things we usually take are above the row of ampersands and the things we sometimes take are below.


THINGS WE USUALLY OR SOMETIMES TAKE ON MOTORHOME TRIPS

Clothes, Coats, Shoes and Boots, 

Hats, Scarves, Gloves, Bags and other accessories

Toiletries and Medication

Macbooks

Ereaders

Cameras (and camera equipment)

Chargers in bag

DVDs

Speakers for Macbooks

iPod and iFusion

Sat Nav

Torches

Electric toothbrush

Books, Maps, Guides, paperwork

Walking poles

Waste water container

Water

Food

&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&

Table and chairs

Bambino oil-filled heater

Fan heater

Clothes Airers

Water carrier with tap

Extra Blankets

Passports, Registration Document, Insurance Cert.

Tickets, Foreign Currency

This list doesn't include things like shampoo, soap, kitchen rolls and toilet paper as these are replenished between trips as a different process from 'Preparing for a Trip'. Nor does it include the many things that are left in the van like playing cards and games, cutlery, pots and pans etc.

We might need to make sub-lists of things like clothes, food, books, maps, but these can be in our head, on a piece of paper, or, my favourite for those last minute things from the fridge or freezer, on the wipe-clean board in the kitchen. We also use this board to remind us of other things to do, such as drop off keys to the cat feeder.

It also helps that we have an area in the utility room where we put things to go to the motorhome, or store those things that we currently don't need in it. A quick check of this area, and the wipe-clean board, is always a good idea before leaving.

Chris


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Leaving my sunglasses behind probably caused me the greatest amount of discomfort on any trip. We left in the dark on a winter morning and soon the low sun was shining straight in. 
I had to suffer in silence though because Greg tends to be foregetful and I am the one who usually says those awful words ' I can't believe you forgot that.' 
Isn't pride and ego an awful thing in marriage??

Ca


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

I am too also able to respond to this post, although I blame my hubby, my iphone charger.....he had the day off today, I have been at work. I got home hoping to get straight off, but thought I would check to see if he forgot any of the food in the fridge....he hadn't transfered it to the MH fridge.....on the road, I spot his phone charger in the glove compartment, not mine, why? 'I didn't know you wanted it' Grrrr!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

29 years ago I forgot our passports..............!!!!! Had to go back to Kingston on Thames.

I am reminded of this every time we go for a ferry.  

Ray.


----------



## lucky-1 (Jun 3, 2009)

I forgot the dog once - shut him out in the back garden so I could finnish packing the van quickly (always running late), then locked the front door and off I went  Luckily I noticed a few minutes down the road and returned to a very grumpy bulldog staring at me through the back door :lol:


----------



## ToffeApple (Nov 21, 2009)

First trip, remembered to take a notebook to jot down the things I'd forgotten or might need in future, and I'd forgotten to take a pen! Doh!

Chris & Tilly.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Rememberd the cat forgot his litter tray - results need not be seen just smelt!!


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

many years ago after a 4hr drive dad tried to put the tent up, but failed due to the lack of poles!! we then spent a very uncomforable night in a vw campervan......2 adults and six children.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Many years ago I forgot to collect my passport (_which had been handed in to Reception_) as we left St Omer, and we were 70 miles down the road before I realised. 8O

_(Mrs Zeb called me something very unflattering!! :lol: )_

Since then, when we are in such a situation I leave myself a reminder - usually a sticker on the rear view mirror so I can't drive off without noticing it.

Dave 

P.S. Mrs Zeb is under permanent instruction to say, just as we pull off the drive, "_Did you lock the front door_?"

I am admitting nothing!!!! 8O


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Camping chairs and table - and today the sun did it's best! Unfortunately no benches at the campside either. :wink:


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

the wife (and she has got the credit card)   :lol:


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

lucky-1 said:


> I forgot the dog once - shut him out in the back garden so I could finnish packing the van quickly (always running late), then locked the front door and off I went  Luckily I noticed a few minutes down the road and returned to a very grumpy bulldog staring at me through the back door :lol:


We did this once on our routine walk as we have 4 dogs and usually drive the half mile up the road to the woods.....got out of the car and the usual dog explosion out into the woods. A few minutes later we realised Harry was not around. We spent an hour looking for him until I drove back to collect a phone only to find him at home! :roll:


----------

